

Is having "american" users that big of a deal? - luserfriendly

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5667/firefoxss001.png<p>So our CEO is saying he can't sell this app because there aren't enough "american" sounding names on the site. When you pitch to VCs etc is that big of a deal? I always thought it wasn't. We are marketing the product throughout the whole world so I would guess there would be a variety of names on there. I am trying to explain to him that it shouldn't matter as long as we focus on good product and try to get a steady stream of users on the site.<p>Btw, we operate and developed this thing outside the US.
======
aeguintu
I don't think it should be. Why should it be?? The target of the site is
worldwide anyway.

Others have any point of view?

